# Hinze Dam GC...Evening session 9/12



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

At the start time of 2.30 only Danny/wongus was there and wondering why with a solid breeze blowing up unpleasant 25-30cms choppy conditions on the dam, I suggested the lee shore opposite might be OK after the 1km crossing,
I was 150m out when Danny called arrival of another yak, I was quartering the waves and with front deck awash often, I just kept going across to wait in better conditions, it was much better and Dan and Dallas joined about 10-15mins later.

We worked Grammas Kitchen, Des' Den and Rays Run, in variable winds which was not ideal, I had tried SPs, the Cressbrook spinnerbait and a popper without any luck [my norm].

At 5pm Dallas asked was I interested in working the shallows across the arm in Dahlsberg Den, and with Ben/Fishing man due to arrive we headed across as Ben appeared around the point and finally joined up with the three already on the job.

In a little bay Ben picked up on the troll behind me with a Gvibe where I had already passed through, so snip again and on with a Rapala original I had picked up at Anaconda members in the bargain bin and was first cast and my first HB strike ever in fresh, no hookup but how bloody good that was.

The lure was so light next cast a bunch of wind knots through the runners, so more snipping in the now half light to remove about 2m of fireline, for simplicity I was working between runners tying my new stren knot, an unusual cast revealed I had a turn around the rod where I had joined the line, cut the lure off pulled the line out, fed it correctly tied on the lure paddled 20m and another hit without hookup..now my favourite lure.

Being now dark I found the other and heard a couple of happy yells so knew there were fish around [they will tell their own yarns].

Pitch dark now at 7.15 and after goodbyes headed on a 2kms paddle back to the van in improved conditions but eerie in the middle of a dam on your own...have plotted we covered about 6.5kms overall in average conditions

On arrival at the van found a note from akffer Hard Yakka...catch you next time mate, ...and met up with 2 old codgers arriving in a tinnie who opened up when they found I was a gerry as well, and passed on some Hinze night info, they had taken 3 saratoga but nothing else.

So still a virgin but had some foreplay now, and raring to go on the real thing, with or without protection :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Sheet, so close, you are gonna have to get a bass soon Richo, those dam wind knots. :roll:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Richo , a nearly, i have gone all weak at the knees, if you get a bass before i do , well , well ,,,,,, i dont know quite what i'l do,,, oei ve :lol: y


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

As Dodge mentioned, the daylight session was pretty uneventful with the wind making things difficult. Got a few half hearted taps on a gulp minnow with the tail being cut off. No luck with jackall (imitations) or spinner baits either.

The action started close to sunset with a yell from Dallas when he got a few hits on his popper which failed to hookup. We all switched to fishing poppers and shortly after I had a couple of 'boofs' on my popper which also failed to connect. A few casts later and there was a huge splash followed by a boil of water and my popper was engulfed. The bass put up a good account and was eventually netted just as the last of the light gave out.

The action was fairly constant after that with my final tally for the night being 4 bass (3 released). On 2 occassions my popper was slammed on touch down so the fish were definitely on the chew. However, the first fish (and the action leading to the hookup) was definitely the highlight for me being able to see all the action before darkness engulfed us.

I was not really well set up for night fishing so my enthusiasm quickly waned after the first couple of fish after nightfall, as I could barely see what I was doing (had a good torch and a headlight that Dallas lent me (thanks) but batteries were on the last legs. This resulted in casting my popper onto the shore where it was subsequently lost!!!

It was a beautiful night with the heavens on display and the dam a mirror surface, so I kinda wrapped up the fishing and soaked in the atmosphere.

Not having the stamina of the young uns like Dallas & Ben I decided to call it quits around 9.00pm and headed back for the ramp. As Dodge mentioned, it was a bit eerie as everything looks similar in the dark. As I was hugging the shoreline it suddenly occurred to me that I could be paddling into one of the extended bays rather than towards the car, based on the quick glance of the map I had with Dodge prior to launching (Damm.. why didn't I bring my GPS).. I back tracked and managed to confirm with Dallas from a distance (don't you love how far your voice can travel in a still night) that I was headed down a dead end. It was 10.30pm when I had the gear loaded onto the car and still no sign of the guys.

All in all, an enjoyable session. This popper fishing is addictive and I'm sure we'll be back for more!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny good one mate here is a picture of you fighting the fish from 10m with flash photo :lol: gets black doesn't it mate.

I used an old boatee trick and used a lit house as a heading and fluked straight into the gap at the end of Jasons Joint and the sunken weed bank...for the future, go 3rd lit house left from the highest

Glad the pic turned out couldn't see a bloody thing when I took it, also will send you an email to all re the old codgers I spoke about for next time


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice Bass Danny, 9pm sounds like a pretty late session to me, glad you guys had some joy.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top stuff guys.

At least you got some foreplay Richo. I can't even get a dance (LCR clean slate this morning).

Nice bass Danny. Have you thought of using fluorescent poppers?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Peril,

The problem wasn't the popper. You can see the white water thrown up each time you 'blurp' it. It was more picking up where the water finished and the weeds/shoreline started.

Dallas's Petzl headlamp was an eye opener... it was like a car on high beam and amazingly was emitted from a single LED.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> I can't even get a dance (LCR clean slate this morning).


To be a meter from Danny's cheezy grin after that big bass was landed, and seeing and smelling it so close is what keeps the challenge fire burning Dave :wink:

Danny my Anaconda cheapy LED is one to seven LEDs [1,3 or 7 option] and agree one is ample, the old fellas I met at the ramp were only using one also


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dodge & Danny, Great Report guys.

Danny, well done on the bass. An animal  The grin on ya mug says it all  And people wonder why bass bashin is so addictive.

Richo mate. Wont be long now I think.  Might I suggest you try a micro mullet in pink or breeding mullet colours.

I cant get em to even look at those jackall imitations and the real things are way to dear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Fellas,

Just adding to previous posts, what a session! 

As mentioned, a slow start to the day, I only managed to pick up 2 small Bass on a River2Sea Phantom earlier in the day flicking around The Den.

But at dusk, the action really started heating up, we all snuck into a narrow arm as the sun started to dip low in the sky.

We all made the switch to surface lures and it wasnt long before Danny exploded with a big 'WOOHOO!" he was onto a nice Bass, and the first decent fish of the evening.

Shortly after Ben was onto a nice fish as well, I was only 10m or so from his yak at this stage and saw the strike. A top fish at 45cm.

I had a slow start with poppers, and after what seemed like 5 or 6 lure changes I finally found my rythm. By the end of the night I had managed 5 fish on surface, 2 earlier in the day for a total of 7 Bass 

Plenty of failed hookups and strikes through the night as well which kept our interest high 

One of the 7 was a great fish, and new PB, 48cm of prime Hinze Bass!, caught on a SureCatch Bass/Bream Popper......he didnt hit hard, but rather seemed to sip the lure from the surface, but once he realised he was hooked it was on!......he took 6 or 7 massive runs and peeled off 15m of braid in no time  finally made some ground and got him yakside, great fish!

I am totally up for another night fishing session on Hinze as soon as it can be organised. Ben and I fished through till after midnight, and we were getting strikes fairly consistently though the night. I was pretty impressed with the quality of the fish we caught as well......certainly bigger than the average fish caught during daylight hours.

Bring on the next night Bassin session!! 8)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

First of all good meeting you Danny, glad you made it out ok, i was thinking after you left that it would be bloody hard to find the way back unless you fish there all the time. Oh well those nice bass made up for it i guess.

Richo that bass is getting closer mate, i reckon you give those gvibes a longer swim next time. ou should have seen the action later that night, the number of fish floating around is unbelievable. I know I nearly fell out of the yak at one stage as one exploded on my lure from about 2ft away.

I only managed three fish but the ammount of boilups and strikes kept us interested for ages.

Dallas well done last night mate, really was a great session, hopefully the first of many at night. That 48cm fish you got was an eye opener and a taste of what we can hopefully tangle with in the future, 
thanks for putting the pics up mate, i have also sent you a pm re this.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Top fishing trip guys 
l would be keen to head out on the next bass fishing night session


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Ben/Dallas: Those are stonker bass. Photos look terrific. Wow.. after midnight.. that's over 10 hours on the water.

Ben: Likewise it was great to meet you.

How does next Saturday sound for session 2?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas and Ben absolutely top outcome fellas and good to see the quality result for both of you  but deserved for the effort expended

Danny my weekends are now chaotic with the Christmas and New Year activities so fishing then is on the back burner for a while


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> Dallas well done last night mate, really was a great session, hopefully the first of many at night. That 48cm fish you got was an eye opener and a taste of what we can hopefully tangle with in the future,
> thanks for putting the pics up mate, i have also sent you a pm re this.


Cheers Ben 

I'm just happy there is another mad [email protected] out there who'll fish with me until after midnight in the dark with only the bats and spiders for company 8)

Definately the first of many night time trips!

PS: I'll email you the pics tomorrow mate 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

wongus said:


> How does next Saturday sound for session 2?


Hey Danny 

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it if session 2 goes ahead this weekend.

Looks as though we might be sneaking away for a 4 day weekend to Hervey Bay.

The weekend following would be the next opportunity for me, Saturday 23rd?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nice bloody fish fellas, gotta get myself onto some lakes for a bit of fishing as it looks pretty surreal sometimes.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah im out as well unfortunately 
work xmas party etc.

i hope to get out for a fish sunday somewhere


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

> The weekend following would be the next opportunity for me, Saturday 23rd?


Next weekend is my last free weekend for this year as I'm off to TSV on the 23rd to spend Chrissy with the inlaws and family.

Ben, I'm free all next weekend so let me know if you're keen to organise something.

BTW: I just picked up a few replacement River2Sea Bubble Pop 45mm that I caught all my bass on last Sat night and eventually lost to the shrubs.  
AMART has all river2sea lures at 25% off (quote the Dec issue fishing mag). Got 2 lures for less than $15..that's good value seeing that some shops sell them as much as $13 each.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

wongus said:


> Dallas's Petzl headlamp was an eye opener... it was like a car on high beam and amazingly was emitted from a single LED.


Heya Danny,

In case anyone was interested, the two headlamps I had were Petzl MYO XP's.

I like them for a few reasons, and use them for camping, yakking and night fishing.

- Small and Light weight - Only 175g
- Singled LED = Long Battery Life (up to 170 hours)
- Water Resistant for use in all weather conditions
- Focused Beam, or Wide Angle for area illumination
- Boost Mode =- Range up to 65m from a single LED

They can be had for around $130.00


----------



## headman (Jun 1, 2006)

BETTER luck next time richo ILL BE interested in a night run


----------

